
How a Tweetdeck, UberMedia deal could cut down Twitter’s bird - davidedicillo
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/04/22/how-a-tweetdeck-ubermedia-deal-could-cut-down-twitters-bird/
======
edw
This article is a huge, speculative waste of time. It's based on the
assumption that UberMedia could convince Tweetdeck's "power tweeters" to
switch from Twitter to some other platform if Twitter doesn't relent and
accept advertising terms more to UberMedia's liking.

Is there a tension between Twitter and the companies that are trying to create
(and capture) value on Twitter's platform? Of course. But this article reads
like little more than over-the-top stream-of-consciousness link-baiting.

In other words, it sounds like TechCrunch circa 2011.

------
brown9-2
_As a result, Uber has the power to say to Twitter “We have 20-30 percent of
Tweets. So, are you feeling lucky? Are ya?”

Uber can then say “Unless you let us sell our own advertising, not yours,
against those Tweets, we will have to migrate our user base onto a different
platform.”

Boom

This is the .44 magnum Bill Gross is holding to Twitter’s head._

But why would those power users that use TweetDeck continue to do so if the
owner of the app attempted to migrate them to a different service? Why would
they be ok with being disconnected from the Twitter service they use so much
of?

~~~
invertd
Totally agree. Also, he makes it sound that somehow creating a different
platform - comparable to twitter in scale - is an easy task....

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Not that I agree with article, but you have to figure that _if_ this were to
happen, at least 50% of Uber users would leave the platform, so they'd really
only need a service that can support 10% or less of Twitter's current load.

------
carbzilla
The advertising power comes from the Twitter userbase. Who will Uber be
advertising to if they migrate the power users (mostly non-consumers) off
Twitter?

